# Rabid wildling on the loose!



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

RUN, don't walk, for cover! Grab the wife and kids and head indoors! 
There's a rabid threat on the loose and he ain't playing nice. The other day @Rabidawise sent me a warning via PM that I had something headed inbound. Little did realize that he would unleash such a sickness upon me. He may be new to the forum, but he ain't hitting like it!
Thank you Brian for the metal plate (forgot it in the photo, sorry) and the cigars. The plate, which resembles the one in my leg, will forever be a reminder that airport navigation will not be as simple anymore. The cigars will join their brothers on death row currently serving out their time in my tuppers. And your addy will go into the line-up of @ss whoopins to come.> 
You're awesome bro! Not to mention, you've just made a bunch of BOTL on here happy by slapping a Marine. For some reason they get a sick pleasure in that....which is why they're already on the list, lol.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome! I’m glad they made it! I figured a Marine would have a good enough sense of humor to appreciate a surgical plate a souvenir too! Enjoy!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't kick @LeatherNeck when he is down....wait until he gets on a knee...then kick him again! Nice whack job Rabid!!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Silly Rabid, tricks are for kids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Picking on the marine again!! Nice hit. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work!
For the record, it's only fun because you take it so well.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

He’s got thick skin. I think he’ll live.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet Hit


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good hit, bro!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice hit, I'm sure he earned it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like an ash whooping to me! 
WTG @Rabidawise!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Weir'd


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Good hit buddy!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I like it! I always say that any day spent beating on a Marine is a good day indeed (so long as you live to tell about it).


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> He's got thick skin. I think he'll live.


:drum:

Very nice hit!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good one Brian!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey @LeatherNeck thanks alot for making me miss G O T .. damn two year wait

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Army guys state nothing like beating up on a Marine, especially with the ash! Nice indeed, you must be pretty Red, White and blue with a lot of black included. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice hit on the marine.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit on a feller buddy..


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

A nice beat down right there


----------

